
How to create your own personal static site generator - masa331
http://masa331.github.io/new_posts/create_your_own_static_site_generator.html
======
detaro
> _Because then you won 't have a hard time remembering how it works!_

Hah, I wish...

Still, it's a fun exercise to do so, easy to get started and can have
interesting challenges if you want to make it more complicated.

